# 5 Gallon Tank: Dwarf Gourami and 3 Corydoras? (newbie needs help)



## TripleB67 (Jun 23, 2012)

I have (or soon will have) a 5 gallon aquarium that I'm going to be putting in our kitchen. I would have preferred to go up to at least a 10 gallon aquarium but my wife vetoed that idea and it would have probably looked too large for the space I'm needing to put it anyway.

So, in that 5 gallon aquarium I would like to put a Dwarf Gourami and 3 Corydoras.

I have several questions that I'm hoping you can help this newbie with:

1) Will a 5 gallon aquarium handle the dwarf gourami and 3 corydoras?
2) Are the 3 corydoras a good match for the dwarf gourami?
3) I would say that these 4 are probably pushing the max capacity of the tank..._if not_, what could I add that wouldn't be a strain on the tank but would get along with everyone else?
4) What substrate should I use with the DG and the CDs? Knowing my wife well, I know she would prefer colorful gravel that has some purple in it (to match our kitchen decor).
5) Several years ago was the first time I cycled a tank and when I did, I used three fish to do so (I think I used zebra danios). What is the preferred way to cycle a tank now? 
6) What other advice can you give me to help make this aquarium a success for the fish?

Thank you for any and all advice you can give.

TripleB67


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

5g is way to small for the Dwarf Gourami and probably the 3 Corys. Dwarf Gourami needs at least a 10g but I would recommend 20g. I have two black skirts in a 5.5g and they have been in there for over a year now and they seem pretty happy. They are both about 2in and there is no way more fish would fit. A betta would be a better bet for a 5g. Substrate is your preference but if you do get corys you need smooth rock so they don't damage their barbels. I'll let someone else tackle the cycling question.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

Neon tetras are good for a 5 gallon tank. I also agree that a betta would be good in a 5 gallon tank.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

My favorite way to cycle a tank is using minnows.

Why?!? 

They are 15 cents each. And they are easy to get rid of (fishing bait) or let someone else take them off your hands since they are feeder fish. 

Now a lot of people like to use chemicals witch can speed up the cycle. But I find I have better luck using minnows and doing it as natural as I can.

I also agree with neon tetras looking good in the tank. You could have 10 of them and they will still be happy on your 5gallon


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I would do 3 small cories like pygmy cories and a few guppies, if you want to cycle the tank with fish use guppies because they are cheap (you can use minnows if you get get rid of them).


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i don't cycle tanks...i set it up...add dechlor....add fish...but actually it is cycling ; i just don't go through a whole lot of stuff doing it...no time or space for it..


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

I do the same thing as lohachata.


----------

